# ausgabe bei cout formatieren



## bspainkf36 (26. September 2003)

hi,

hätte da ein kleines prob und würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnten 

also schon mal  für die hilfe ...

jetzt zum problem 

printf("\n\tZahl: %10.2f", zahl); <-- es sind insgesamt 10 Stellen und 2 hinter dem komma ...

und nun wollte ich fragen ob das auch mit cout machen kann ?

kon


----------



## Sinac (26. September 2003)

Ich glaub mit
cout.precission[2];
sollte das gehen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## bspainkf36 (26. September 2003)

und wie sieht jetzt genau die syntax aus ?


----------



## bspainkf36 (27. September 2003)

kann denn keiner helfen  ?


----------



## Kachelator (28. September 2003)

```
#include <iomanip>
```


```
...
{ 
  ...
  float myfloat = 1.2345f;
  //- Beispiel
  std::cout.setf( std::ios::scientific   );
  std::cout << std::setw( 24 ) << std::setprecision( 24 )  << myfloat;
}
```

Hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## bspainkf36 (29. September 2003)

Kachelator ... werde es mal teste


----------



## random-access (28. Mai 2008)

okay... wie mache ich das hier?

```
cout << "(Es wurden " << thatmuch << "." << length << " Zeichen gelesen.)\n"<< endl;
```

wenn jetzt length allerdings 44 ist, habe ich das Problem das z.B. 3.44 ausgegeben wird anstatt 3.044

zum verständnis:
thatmuch wird inkrementiert sobald length == 1000, und wird dann wieder auf 0 zurückgesetzt. beim letzten durchlauf ist length nichtmehr 1000 zumindest kam das bis jetzt noch nie vor, und wird wohl auch nicht vorkommen.

Grüße, random.


----------



## devDevil (28. Mai 2008)

```
std::cout << "(Es wurden " << thatmuch << "." << std::setw(3) << length << " Zeichen gelesen.)"<< std::endl;
```
 ...


----------



## MCoder (28. Mai 2008)

Es wird noch ein "setfill" benötigt:

```
std::cout << "(Es wurden "
          << thatmuch
          << "."
          << std::setw(3)
          << std::setfill('0')
          << length
          << " Zeichen gelesen.)"
          << std::endl;
```
Gruß
MCoder


----------



## random-access (29. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank euch beiden, Problem solved 

Ausgabe:

(Es wurden 3.077 Zeichen bearbeitet.)

Grüße, random.


----------

